# Syncing Facebook Contacts With Contacts



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok so I'm trying to sync Facebook with my contacts so when I go to my contacts Facebook profile picture shows up.some show and some don't any suggestions?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you running a rom? Also you might have to manually sync them. Go to facebook and sync all and then manually put them all together.

Or try using "syncmypics".


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

There's no sync options in the settings of Facebook.yes I'm using theory ROM 2.1.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Download syncmypics from the market


----------



## jphillips.hd88 (Sep 23, 2011)

There is also another trick....disable background data...go into market...when it pops up enable background data click to go into setting...hit the sync on facebook..it wont look like it does anything...then enable data....back out and wait a few mins and they'll start showing up...


----------

